# Firmata Giulia



## combustion

Ciao a tutti!

E' giusto tradurre 

"Ho ricevuto una mail dal tuo indirizzo, ma era firmata Giulia"

come

"I've received a mail from your box, but was signed by Giulia"?

grazie
ceci


----------



## Moogey

Hi,

Good translation, but some minor things. I'd replace "mail" with "letter". Also "but it was", and lastly I think "I've received" sounds best (and translates directly with the Italian)  

Oh yes, one more thing, "box" probably sounds better with "address".

So the final sentence: "I received a letter from your address, but it was signed by Giulia"

-M


----------



## combustion

Thank you!
I always make this type of mistakes... I'm uncorrectable!
ceci


----------



## fox71

Moogey, "recieved" does not sound best!


----------



## Moogey

Comb, you're welcome. Please note some of my modifictions to my post, I think you posted your post while I was editing...

fox71, I don't understand. It _does_ sound best in English!

-M


----------



## fox71

But isn't "recieved" mispelled?
"Received"=ok!
o no?


----------



## combustion

Ok!
I always say address, but I was thinking it non correct... another question (hopely not off topic...):
do you spell e-mail with or without the hyphen? I saw it often written as email...
Ceci


----------



## Moogey

Fox: I fixed it, it was a mistake. But that's not what you said. You said it isn't the best word to use here. Perhaps you should've said "Isn't that mispelled?" 

Comb: It can be written with or without the hypen; it's optional. I think *e-mail* is older and *email* is newer, but both are still seen today.

-M


----------



## fox71

Grazie...Pensavo che fosse la stessa cosa


----------



## niall

_Address_ is a better translation for _indirizzo_.

Moogey, I would go for _I've recieved_ as well as it gives the impression that he still has the letter/email on hand.  _I recieved_ gives the impression of something that happened a while back and not an ongoing situation.

Edit: Ooh, complicated! i seem to have missunderstood what Fox was pointing out to Moogey, and made the same spelling error myself.  All I can say is one too many mojitoes.  I still say _I've received_ is better than _I received_ but marginally.


----------



## Moogey

niall said:
			
		

> _Address_ is a better translation for _indirizzo_.
> 
> Moogey, I would go for _I've recieved_ as well as it gives the impression that he still has the letter/email on hand.  _I recieved_ gives the impression of something that happened a while back and not an ongoing situation.


For me, it's almost the exact opposite!

Technically, "I received" indicates that the action of receiving it is over and happened once at a specific time, whereas "I've received" indicates that it happened over a period of time. It's like Passato Prossimo vs. Imperfetto.

In Italian, wouldn't they say "Ho ricevuto una mail" (I received) and not "ricevo una mail" (I've received)? Comb used the former in her sentence.

-M


----------



## combustion

Moogey said:
			
		

> Fox: I fixed it, it was a mistake. But that's not what you said. You said it isn't the best word to use here. Perhaps you should've said "Isn't that mispelled?"
> 
> Comb: It can be written with or without the hypen; it's optional. I think *e-mail* is older and *email* is newer, but both are still seen today.
> 
> -M


 
Ok! Thanks!


----------



## Fedora

Is this an email? 

If so then you could also use: 

I received an email from your account but it was signed by Guilia.


----------



## Moogey

Fedora said:
			
		

> Is this an email?
> 
> If so then you could also use:
> 
> I received an email from your account but it was signed by Guilia.



I wondered the same but it was "signed"

If it is actually an email, I don't think you can say it was "signed"

-M


----------



## combustion

Thank you Fedora!
It is an email, my only doubt was about the "firmato Giulia" but, funny, was the only right thing!
ceci


----------



## Fedora

Moogey said:
			
		

> I wondered the same but it was "signed"
> 
> If it is actually an email, I don't think you can say it was "signed"
> 
> -M




Yeah, you're right. I hadn't thought of that. 

But what could be said otherwise...typed by Guilia? (LOL)


----------



## Moogey

Fedora said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right. I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> But what could be said otherwise...typed by Guilia? (LOL)



That's quite interesting... I don't really know what you can say for this. I can't really find a way to express this. Anyone have any ideas?

-M


----------



## combustion

The reason is that in Italian we may say:

Firmata DA Giulia, and here firmata is the verb

or

Firmata Giulia, and here firmata sounds something like an adjective for email!


But probably in English I have not this double possibility!


----------



## niall

I would say _signed Giulia_ for both a letter and an email.  In the case of the email it simply isn't meant literally.


----------



## combustion

So, is it the same, like the two Italian forms?
Wonderful! Cecilia


----------



## Lil_Star

Attempt:
"I received a letter from your address, but it said "Giulia" in the bottom/at the end of it"

Maybe too long?


----------



## lsp

"Signed" refers to the closing salutation of both letters and emails.


----------



## combustion

Not to the signature???


----------



## lsp

combustion said:
			
		

> Not to the signature???


That's part of it...example:  "I *sign* my business letters, 'Sincerely, Jane,' and include my title, but in my personal emails, I put just XX, and my initials."


----------



## combustion

But the signature is all the formula, or just the name?
In Italy firma means the name...


----------



## lsp

It's literally the name, but commonly (_especially_ in email where the program offers functionality that inserts  a "Signature" automatically, which most people use to include their salutation, name and business contact info - title, address, etc.) the whole thing.


----------



## Nijan

About email vs e-mail I'd rather prefer the first one. Hypen is used in compound nouns when they're neologism or not frequently used words. But when one of this word become widely used and recognized it usually lose the hypen. I think this is the case of "email": it's a word of everybody vocabulary now and we should use it without hypen.


----------



## Nijan

Moogey said:
			
		

> For me, it's almost the exact opposite!
> 
> Technically, "I received" indicates that the action of receiving it is over and happened once at a specific time, whereas "I've received" indicates that it happened over a period of time. It's like Passato Prossimo vs. Imperfetto.
> 
> In Italian, wouldn't they say "Ho ricevuto una mail" (I received) and not "ricevo una mail" (I've received)? Comb used the former in her sentence.
> 
> -M


Sorry moogey, but this tenses (moods) don't match up at all. I think it's a bit off-topic here, but if you like to open a thread it will be very interesting. Remember to try a search before, maybe this topic has already been discussed.

EDIT: very interesting lsp!


----------



## utente

niall said:
			
		

> I would say _signed Giulia_ for both a letter and an email. In the case of the email it simply isn't meant literally.


 
I'd say _signed, "Giulia"._

_--Steven_


----------



## combustion

Thank you all so much!
cecilia


----------

